# beliefs



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Ladies 

just wanted to ask your opinions on beliefs/religion

nothing to deep - but if you practice your religion and need to take the child with you - do you think this seems ok?
bubs is too young to understand anyway and i cannot leave him at home can i?

any thoughts - don't really want to have a heavy discussion with SW at present.

cheers ladies
LB
X


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes - i take Bubbles to church with me. it is an important part of my life and I hope will become a big part of hers.  We were approved with everyone on panel knowing that I am a practicing Christian and were matched with a child of 'no known religion' and we checked that it would be ok to bring her up in our faith and have her baptised once she was legally ours (which is important to me and my faith and doctrine).

As it turns out  - she loves going and really gets upset when we miss a week.  She doesn't sit still during the service but is very engaged when it comes to 'Sparklers'  - the under 5 sunday school group - and will happily do colouring in and storytime with the leaders which allows me to stay in church and enjoy the more adult orientated sermon and prayers.

magenta x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi LB, 
Just butting in on this conversation, as we are not yet matched , like Magenta DH and I were approved with our SW knowing that our beliefs are an important part of our lives and that we intend to involve any children that we get matched with in our church and allow them to make their own minds up when they are old enough. The church we go to is very family centred and many of our friends there have young familes and will be a major source of support to us when we have our children placed which was seen as a positive thing. The key thing for our SW was that we would still be accepting and positive of diversity that was not line with our faith and beliefs and we discussed this at length in our diversity session of our HS, I think the key thing is to be open and non prejudiced.
Hope this helps with your thought process a bit and that you're having a great time with Bubs.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi,

We were always honest and open with our social worker as our beliefs and church life are very important to us  
Our girls have been involved right from the beginning and I would say it is where we have had the most support from   They both used to go in the creche and now like magenta's liitle one enjoy "sparklers" although my youngest is a challenge for them some weeks it gives me a chance to sit and relax in Church!!!
Before the girls came home we were both heavily involved with youth work and my DH still is but I have put things on a back burner as my girls are a priority at the moment.  We both feel quite strongly that it would not be right to have someone else looking after them for this so apart from one weekend away when I was needed I am just a support for Dh.
When we were matched with the girls our social worker said to us " someone up their is looking down on you " there were so many "coincidences" as she put it!!!

love Ann xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

We told our SW that we are Christians, but don't go to church. They asked if we would care for a child who's BP said they would like them to practice a certain religion and we said no. Although Elliot is Christened and I would hope any future child we adopt would also be Christened, I would hate to feel pressure to follow a certain religion because that's what the BP wanted, even if that was including taking the child to Church every Sunday.

It just isn't part of our lives, I think what ever your view or opinions are just be honest and then you will be matched with the child that is right for your and your family.

My position may be slightly different to others as we are doing concurrency so BP have alot more "say" at the begiunning.

Fiona


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry to butt in, just wanted to say that it's great to read this thread and all your encouraging stories.

we're going through a rocky patch in our HS due to our religious beliefs - both practicing Christians, and my DH has just qualified as a church minister.  We are also both ministers children so obviously church life is very important to us. It's difficult trying to explain our faith and church life to a stranger who doesn't really understand where we're coming from.

Your posts have encouraged us greatly - it IS possible to get through this!

Bx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Boggy, 
I have a feeling that I know where you're coming from   I'll PM you!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry I'm so late posting!

DS 17 months has been with us for two weeks now! 

BM was an infrequent churchgoer but did say she would like 'Little Bear' to be raised in a Cof E family. I am not quite sure she would have imagined us...

DH is training to be a priest in the church of england

My Dad is a priest.

DH's dad is a methodist minister

DH's sister is an RE teacher!!

I have to say that for the most part social services have seen our religious belief as a positive thing although certain SWs did make assumptions about us based on us being Christians. Eg we would be judgemental about BF history(!) and other thoughtless comments!!

However Little Bear is here now and all is well


----------

